# just ordered some cookies....



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

...and cream whey off marc!

looking forward to it after all the great reviews. just re started back at the gym and cant wait to sort out my pidgeon chest :thumb

ill let u know how it goes!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Good work fella, you know it makes sense!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice....i'll make sure it goes out tommorow mate


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

It's mega tasty stuff  !


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

As Tony The Tiger would say:










IT'S GRRRRREEEEAATT.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

lol:thumb



Imy said:


> As Tony The Tiger would say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

which one ?

Syntha 6 ?............its delicious


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Dymatize mate, iv stuck with them for a few years, loved the mint choc so why change


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......mint choc, yum.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

REVIEW it when ya get it .. damn im hungry for it now


----------

